# Depositing Wyndham Points to RCI



## SabresFan (Mar 11, 2019)

Is there a standard conversion rate of Wyndham points to RCI points (or weeks) if you deposit Wyndham points into RCI?  Does it matter what my home resort is or the time of the year I am depositing?  

Would I have to reserve a week at a Wyndham resort to deposit that into RCI?

I'm thinking something along the lines of 10,000 Wyndham points = XXX RCI Points.

Thanks!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 12, 2019)

RCI
RCI® is the world’s largest timeshare exchange and leisure travel company. They are affiliated with more than 4,000 timeshare resorts worldwide. Traveling through RCI is a great option to find a location not yet represented by the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus resort collection. 

As a member of RCI you have the flexibility of depositing points, searching availability and booking RCI reservations online. You may deposit your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points into RCI beginning 10 months prior to your Use Year start date, until your Use Year end date. The points you deposit into RCI are good for two years from the date of deposit. 

RCI’s “Search First” feature allows you to view RCI’s availability prior to making your final deposit. If you see a location you’re interested in, you can deposit the required points, or you can book the reservation using points that you have previously deposited in your RCI account. 

You can request an RCI deposit online or by calling your Vacation Planning Center at 800-251-8736.
Important Information

When making a RCI deposit you may deposit up to the amount of points owned including points associated with Bonus contracts.
There is an exchange fee of $239 required to book your reservation with RCI. This fee is subject to change.
RCI deposits require a minimum of 10,000 points and may be increased in increments of 1,000 (Example: 10,000, 11,000, 12,000 or greater).
You may rent points to complete an RCI exchange deposit at $12 per 1,000 points online or by calling your Vacation Planning Center.
Points may not be borrowed to complete an RCI exchange deposit.
If your request is not immediately available, you can begin an ongoing search by calling the RCI Service Line for CLUB WYNDHAM Plus at 800-572-0931. An ongoing search will allow RCI to continue to search availability for your request.
Depositing with your exchange company requires a Reservation Transaction.
Housekeeping Credits will be deducted at a rate of one (1) Housekeeping Credit for every 2,000 points deposited.
Your RCI point deposit will be available in your RCI account within 24 - 48 hours of your request.
Depositing into your exchange company is a final transaction; all points and fees are nonrefundable. Be sure to confirm your plans before depositing.

Refer to the chart below to determine the number of points required for your desired vacation based upon the unit type and demand.
Unit size: points needed for Prime, High, Value, Quiet season weeks
*Studio: 90,000, 77,000, 52,000, 35,000 
1 Bedroom: 126,000, 105,000, 77,000, 63,000
2 Bedroom: 205,000, 165,000, 126,000, 77,000 
3 Bedroom or more: 300,000, 232,000, 159,000, 112,000*


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 12, 2019)

SabresFan said:


> Is there a standard conversion rate of Wyndham points to RCI points (or weeks) if you deposit Wyndham points into RCI?


No, there is not.


SabresFan said:


> Does it matter what my home resort is or the time of the year I am depositing?


No, it does not... as long as you are depositing points. If you own a fixed (unconverted) week, then it does.


SabresFan said:


> Would I have to reserve a week at a Wyndham resort to deposit that into RCI?


No, not for RCI. Only if you wanted to deposit with a smaller independent exchange group would this be required. You may deposit any amount of Wyndham points into RCI, above 10,000 (in thousand point increments) and various deposits may be combined to obtain RCI exchanges, as long as they all expire later than the exchange check-in date. HTH.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 12, 2019)

And just to clarify, none of this is a conversion to RCI Points. When Wyndham points are deposited to RCI, they remain denominated in Wyndham points. Exchanges in this manner must be made via the Wyndham portal to RCI (not directly with RCI.com) and all exchanges will be listed with their cost in Wyndham points. There is a fixed grid of the cost in Wyndham points to unit size and season in RCI. Season can only really be determined by looking at those points costs in RCI, as the seasons don't directly correlate to anything in Wyndham or RCI's red/white/blue seasons.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 12, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> Season can only really be determined by looking at those points costs in RCI


Additionally, this varies from place to place, but any resort in a particular location (e.g. Orlando area) will have the same costs for the same unit size/week, no matter which resort you are talking about. This is particularly helpful in areas where some resorts are typically much more "expensive" to trade into than others (e.g. Orlando) or areas that are uniformly expensive (many of the in-city locations.)


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 12, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> And just to clarify, none of this is a conversion to RCI Points. When Wyndham points are deposited to RCI, they remain denominated in Wyndham points. Exchanges in this manner must be made via the Wyndham portal to RCI (not directly with RCI.com) and all exchanges will be listed with their cost in Wyndham points. There is a fixed grid of the cost in Wyndham points to unit size and season in RCI. Season can only really be determined by looking at those points costs in RCI, as the seasons don't directly correlate to anything in Wyndham or RCI's red/white/blue seasons.


And, if you deposit your Wyndham points into RCI and at a later time you want to transfer them to someone else (because your RCI points are about to expire), it is important to understand that the points can only be transferred to someone that is a Wyndham points owner. Therefore, if you (as a Wyndham owner) are wanting to "gift" (or rent) your RCI points to someone else, it is not possible if the recipient is a non-Wyndham account owner, even if they have an RCI points account. These are not the same kind of points.


----------



## thegortons (Mar 12, 2019)

Yesterday I deposited some Wyndham points into RCI.  While checking potential exchanges today I saw some resorts where I could select a reservation of anywhere from 1 day to (I think) 3 weeks in length.  These looked to be RCI Points deposits and not RCI weeks deposits.  Does the $239 exchange fee apply to them as well?  Or is it scaled up/down depending on length?


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 12, 2019)

thegortons said:


> Yesterday I deposited some Wyndham points into RCI.  While checking potential exchanges today I saw some resorts where I could select a reservation of anywhere from 1 day to (I think) 3 weeks in length.  These looked to be RCI Points deposits and not RCI weeks deposits.  Does the $239 exchange fee apply to them as well?  Or is it scaled up/down depending on length?



You are seeing Points inventory, which means you must have at least one developer Club Wyndham contract. Technically you will see Weeks inventory as well. The RCI portal shows you which it is on the resort listing in the vacation search results. 

The exchange fee for Points bookings is less than for a Weeks booking and is prorated by the length of reservation. Unfortunately, any exchange fee savings may be more than offset by extra housekeeping fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 12, 2019)

SabresFan said:


> Is there a standard conversion rate of Wyndham points to RCI points (or weeks) if you deposit Wyndham points into RCI?  Does it matter what my home resort is or the time of the year I am depositing?
> 
> Would I have to reserve a week at a Wyndham resort to deposit that into RCI?
> 
> ...



10,000 Club Wyndham points equals 10,000 “Club Wyndham Points on Deposit With RCI.”

Depending on whether you have developer points or not, you will see both RCI Points and RCI Weeks inventory (the former case) or just RCI Weeks inventory (the latter case).

You can only deposit points to RCI. It is not like other systems in which you deposit a booked week. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegortons (Mar 12, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> The exchange fee for Points bookings is less than for a Weeks booking and is prorated by the length of reservation.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Chris - Thanks for the response.  Is there anyplace which says how much the exchange fees are for Point bookings currently?


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 12, 2019)

thegortons said:


> Chris - Thanks for the response.  Is there anyplace which says how much the exchange fees are for Point bookings currently?



I don’t know the exact breakdown, but in 2017, a single night was $39 and a week was $179 or $189, IIRC. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SabresFan (Mar 12, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> RCI
> RCI® is the world’s largest timeshare exchange and leisure travel company. They are affiliated with more than 4,000 timeshare resorts worldwide. Traveling through RCI is a great option to find a location not yet represented by the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus resort collection.
> 
> As a member of RCI you have the flexibility of depositing points, searching availability and booking RCI reservations online. You may deposit your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points into RCI beginning 10 months prior to your Use Year start date, until your Use Year end date. The points you deposit into RCI are good for two years from the date of deposit.
> ...



Thanks - this is very helpful.
Regarding: "If your request is not immediately available, you can begin an ongoing search by calling the RCI Service Line for CLUB WYNDHAM Plus at 800-572-0931. An ongoing search will allow RCI to continue to search availability for your request."

Does this mean I have to deposit the points first in order to create an Ongoing Search?  I've seen many mentions of these kinds of searches on other threads.  Also, if say I wanted to create an Ongoing Search for Orlando area 1 Bedroom in Prime season (whenever that might be), does that mean I need to have deposited 126,000 points first?


----------



## SabresFan (Mar 12, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> And just to clarify, none of this is a conversion to RCI Points. When Wyndham points are deposited to RCI, they remain denominated in Wyndham points. Exchanges in this manner must be made via the Wyndham portal to RCI (not directly with RCI.com) and all exchanges will be listed with their cost in Wyndham points. There is a fixed grid of the cost in Wyndham points to unit size and season in RCI. Season can only really be determined by looking at those points costs in RCI, as the seasons don't directly correlate to anything in Wyndham or RCI's red/white/blue seasons.



Thanks - I guess I assumed if I was seeing RCI Points then it was converting Wyndham Points into RCI points - but apparently not.  

Plus I haven't bought yet, so at this point I'm not seeing anything in my Wyndham portal since I don't actually have one.  Just trying to learn as much as I can before taking the plunge!


----------



## SabresFan (Mar 12, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> 10,000 Club Wyndham points equals 10,000 “Club Wyndham Points on Deposit With RCI.”
> 
> Depending on whether you have developer points or not, you will see both RCI Points and RCI Weeks inventory (the former case) or just RCI Weeks inventory (the latter case).
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying that - I haven't bought yet, and when I do it will almost certainly be resale, so I guess it's all going to be RCI Weeks for me!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 13, 2019)

SabresFan said:


> Thanks - this is very helpful.
> Regarding: "If your request is not immediately available, you can begin an ongoing search by calling the RCI Service Line for CLUB WYNDHAM Plus at 800-572-0931. An ongoing search will allow RCI to continue to search availability for your request."
> 
> Does this mean I have to deposit the points first in order to create an Ongoing Search?  I've seen many mentions of these kinds of searches on other threads.  Also, if say I wanted to create an Ongoing Search for Orlando area 1 Bedroom in Prime season (whenever that might be), does that mean I need to have deposited 126,000 points first?




RCI’s “Search First” feature allows you to view RCI’s availability prior to making your final deposit. If you see a location you’re interested in, you can deposit the required points, or you can book the reservation using points that you have previously deposited in your RCI account.

That tells us that if you are searching yourself you don't have to deposit the points until you see something you want. But I'm not seeing anything that addresses creating an ongoing search. It's been 8-9 years since I last deposited points into RCI so my knowledge of how it is working now is limited to what I posted from the Wyndham website. But if you set up an ongoing search I believe you would have to deposit the points and pay the $239 exchange fee at that time. By creating an ongoing search I'm meaning that you have Wyndham's system searching for a specific region, resort(s), week(s) and the unit size you want and they notify you when it finds something. I put the (s) behind resort and week because they used to be able to search for a range of something in up to a 4 week window or just a specific week and at any resort or specific resorts. Hopefully someone else who has done it in the last year or two will post how it works now.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 13, 2019)

You can set up an ongoing search in RCI without having deposited any points, but you must typically pre-pay the exchange fee to do so (though there are occasionally sales where the upfront exchange fee is waived - actually postponed, as you would have to pay it when you actually confirm an exchange). You can be pretty specific or general in your search depending on what you're going for. Also, because of the way the Wyndham portal works, once you've paid your exchange fee to set up an ongoing search, the existence of that credit in your RCI account will allow you to set up additional ongoing searches without an additional prepaid fee if you wish. For instance, say you've got a range of 8 weeks in the summer that you could make work, but you really have your heart set on one particular week or one particular resort - set up one search that casts a wide net for the whole 8 weeks, then a second search that targets the specific week or resort that you want the most.


----------



## Swans5 (Mar 13, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> You can set up an ongoing search in RCI without having deposited any points, but you must typically pre-pay the exchange fee to do so (though there are occasionally sales where the upfront exchange fee is waived - actually postponed, as you would have to pay it when you actually confirm an exchange). You can be pretty specific or general in your search depending on what you're going for. Also, because of the way the Wyndham portal works, once you've paid your exchange fee to set up an ongoing search, the existence of that credit in your RCI account will allow you to set up additional ongoing searches without an additional prepaid fee if you wish. For instance, say you've got a range of 8 weeks in the summer that you could make work, but you really have your heart set on one particular week or one particular resort - set up one search that casts a wide net for the whole 8 weeks, then a second search that targets the specific week or resort that you want the most.


I created an ongoing search without having deposited any points or prepaying the exchange fee. I can see it listed when I login, so I *believe* it is an actual search. But I'm whistling in the dark here...


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 14, 2019)

Swans5 said:


> I created an ongoing search without having deposited any points or prepaying the exchange fee.



You must have done it during one of these:



paxsarah said:


> there are occasionally sales where the upfront exchange fee is waived



[Edit: a quick search of the forums shows that there was such a sale from October through December 2018.]

As long as it's an ongoing search and shows up among the left tabs, vs. a saved search which shows up smack in the middle of the page under "My favorites."


----------



## Swans5 (Mar 14, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> You must have done it during one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ... Puzzling. I created the search last month. It shows up at left as "ongoing search." At no point was I asked for money when creating it. Unless they bill automatically without notifying you during the search creation???


----------



## geerlijd (Mar 14, 2019)

I also was able to create several OGS through the RCI Wyndham portal at no charge in the last couple months.  This was an unadvertised sale.


----------



## drlecter (Mar 31, 2019)

My "Search First" link hasn't worked through Wyndham' site for months. I contacted web support, and the said they're "working on it." Right. For 3 months. And, because of poor planning on my part, I've deposited two straight years worth of points. Because the link hasn't worked, I have NO IDEA what my trading power/options are. They say to "just call in." But, that's why Al Gore invented the internet. Without a proper RCI deposit on file, I can't even see what's available on their site. I'm probably going to unload my Wyndham points this year, but I would like to know if the RCI deposits would transfer to the new owner as well. If not, I'll have to figure out a way to use them...





Jan M. said:


> RCI
> RCI® is the world’s largest timeshare exchange and leisure travel company. They are affiliated with more than 4,000 timeshare resorts worldwide. Traveling through RCI is a great option to find a location not yet represented by the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus resort collection.
> 
> As a member of RCI you have the flexibility of depositing points, searching availability and booking RCI reservations online. You may deposit your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points into RCI beginning 10 months prior to your Use Year start date, until your Use Year end date. The points you deposit into RCI are good for two years from the date of deposit.
> ...


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 31, 2019)

This is overwhelming.  I bought a contract for 182,000 points.  It hasn't closed yet but I will get the 2019 points.  I own other week timeshares and probably have this year's vacations already booked.  So I will be depositing these into my already existing rci account.  So I'm understanding that these points will show up differently than my tpus or weeks I have already deposited.  Btw do I get a rci account with Wyndam membership, I bought my points in the secondary market.  Besides calling the Wyndam representative for rci is it the same as how I deposit my other week timeshares.  What are the differences.  Thanks


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 1, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> This is overwhelming.  I bought a contract for 182,000 points.  It hasn't closed yet but I will get the 2019 points.  I own other week timeshares and probably have this year's vacations already booked.  So I will be depositing these into my already existing rci account.  So I'm understanding that these points will show up differently than my tpus or weeks I have already deposited.  Btw do I get a rci account with Wyndam membership, I bought my points in the secondary market.  Besides calling the Wyndam representative for rci is it the same as how I deposit my other week timeshares.  What are the differences.  Thanks



You get a free RCI Weeks account with Wyndham, in addition to the RCI portal for Club Wyndham Points deposits. You can deposit your other timeshare weeks into the Weeks account for TPUs and this is done directly on the RCI website. This means you can ditch any RCI fees charged by your Weeks timeshares and use the “free” one from Wyndham. 

CWP points can only be deposited to RCI via the portal on the Club Wyndham website. These can never be commingled with your Weeks TPUs (or vice versa). In fact, you will never see the TPUs from the Wyndham-RCI portal, nor will you see the CWP points in the RCI Weeks account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shorts (Apr 1, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> This is overwhelming.  I bought a contract for 182,000 points.  It hasn't closed yet but I will get the 2019 points.  I own other week timeshares and probably have this year's vacations already booked.  So I will be depositing these into my already existing rci account.  So I'm understanding that these points will show up differently than my tpus or weeks I have already deposited.  Btw do I get a rci account with Wyndam membership, I bought my points in the secondary market.  Besides calling the Wyndam representative for rci is it the same as how I deposit my other week timeshares.  What are the differences.  Thanks



You should call Wyndham (as soon as your account is established) and give them your current RCI account number. Otherwise they will probably create another RCI account for you. We gave them our account number and they just took over paying the annual fees for it and we even received a refund for the 2-3 years we had paid ahead on the account. When we want to use Wyndham deposited points we login from the Wyndham website portal to RCI. For any other timeshare business with RCI we just login with RCI as usual. Same account - now paid by Wyndham- just accessed and used two different ways.

HTH


----------



## jbroner (Apr 1, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> You are seeing Points inventory, which means you must have at least one developer Club Wyndham contract. Technically you will see Weeks inventory as well. The RCI portal shows you which it is on the resort listing in the vacation search results.
> 
> The exchange fee for Points bookings is less than for a Weeks booking and is prorated by the length of reservation. Unfortunately, any exchange fee savings may be more than offset by extra housekeeping fees.
> 
> ...





uscav8r said:


> 10,000 Club Wyndham points equals 10,000 “Club Wyndham Points on Deposit With RCI.”
> 
> Depending on whether you have developer points or not, you will see both RCI Points and RCI Weeks inventory (the former case) or just RCI Weeks inventory (the latter case).
> 
> ...


Question. If I own all resale points now and only see RCI weeks, if I buy the minimum developer contract and deposit those points into RCI will that change my RCI account to points and allow me to use all my resale deposited points as RCI points rather than weeks ??


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 1, 2019)

They would not be RCI points. With a developer purchase, you would see RCI Points inventory as well as nightly stays, but your currency in the RCI portal would still be in Wyndham points.

However. I'm pretty sure everyone here would advise that a developer purchase simply for the purpose of accessing RCI Points inventory is not a good use of funds.


----------



## VAlegacy (Nov 12, 2019)

Reading through this thread I think I understand as a resale owner, I will only be able to access RCI weeks.  
Do I understand correctly that my Wyndham points contract will deposit as RCI weeks, and TPU is only applicable if I am depositing a fixed week into RCI weeks?  I will use Wyndham conversion chart for points bedroom size weeks?
I'm going to have 800k points I need to do something with on two contracts....


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 12, 2019)

VAlegacy said:


> Reading through this thread I think I understand as a resale owner, I will only be able to access RCI weeks.
> Do I understand correctly that my Wyndham points contract will deposit as RCI weeks, and TPU is only applicable if I am depositing a fixed week into RCI weeks?  I will use Wyndham conversion chart for points bedroom size weeks?
> I'm going to have 800k points I need to do something with on two contracts....


If you have Wyndham points, you have Wyndham points.  No need to deposit into RCI if you like Wyndham.  There are deposit and exchange fees.  I’d stick with Wyndham.

Read the owner’s manual here http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1819/index.php#/19


----------



## VAlegacy (Nov 12, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If you have Wyndham points, you have Wyndham points.  No need to deposit into RCI if you like Wyndham.  There are deposit and exchange fees.  I’d stick with Wyndham.
> 
> Read the owner’s manual here http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1819/index.php#/19


I will have to deposit them as they are both 2019 use year.  Right?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 12, 2019)

They will still be deposited as wyndham points and will still use the crossover grid, you only have access to weeks inventory.  So for example a retail owner would use 105,000 to exchange into a 1 BR DVC unit, it could come from either rci weeks or points inventory.  A resale owner would only be eligible to exchange into units deposited as weeks inventory.  Most of the points inventory would allow nightly stays into the points inventory.  You probably would miss out on somewhere around 30% of the total RCI inventory.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 13, 2019)

VAlegacy said:


> I will have to deposit them as they are both 2019 use year.  Right?



Me thinks that Wyndham will realign your use year to from October 1, 2019, to September 30, 2020.  If that is the case, stick with Wyndham, and no need to deposit into RCI.

If your use year ends on December 31, 2019, yikes!  Try to deposit into RCI for $39, though will cost you $239 to book each RCI vacation.  I uploaded two screenshots.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 13, 2019)

VAlegacy said:


> I will only be able to access RCI weeks.
> Do I understand correctly that my Wyndham points contract will deposit as RCI weeks, and TPU is only applicable if I am depositing a fixed week into RCI weeks? I will use Wyndham conversion chart for points bedroom size weeks?


Not quite. When you deposit Wyndham points into RCI, they stay as a big bucket of points (possibly with different expiration dates). Exchanges cost a number of points specified by the crossover grid. Points in your "bucket" are used first-expire-first-used. Expiration date is at least the end of the month, two years from deposit, but can be longer depending on exactly how your RCI account is set up and when you deposit.

The confusion comes in that even though you are using (Wyndham) points, resale owners only have access to RCI Weeks inventory. Owners with a developer purchase (or who have previously enrolled in PlusPartners with a stand-alone enrollment) have access to Points. Those owners also pay a higher program fee. I have not found standalone enrollment to be worth it for me in the past, and I'm not even sure they still do it.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Me thinks that Wyndham will realign your use year to from October 1, 2019, to September 30, 2020.



Unless something has seriously changed, Wyndham will not realign resale contracts for _new_ resale owners, only existing owners who have a contract with a different use year start. Assuming VAlegacy is a new owner and purchased contracts with a 1/1 use year, they will stay that way.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Try to deposit into RCI for $39



Also, the deposit to RCI only takes a reservation transaction, which is free or $19 (online, and no reason to pay more to call it in), depending on whether the owner has any free transactions left for the year. I believe the screenshot you uploaded was for the Wyndham points deposit to a future year, which is indeed $39.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 13, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> Also, the deposit to RCI only takes a reservation transaction, which is free or $19 (online, and no reason to pay more to call it in), depending on whether the owner has any free transactions left for the year. I believe the screenshot you uploaded was for the Wyndham points deposit to a future year, which is indeed $39.


Thanks for letting me know!  I guess because it’s so close to the end of the year, Wyndham assumed it would go to the next year.


----------

